# Life Vest!



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

We are taking Miles on several upcoming trips before his puppy brother arrives this summer. We mostly plan to hike and relax, but would also like to take the paddle boards out and try some kayaking with Miles. I'm not sure how fast moving the water is where we are going so I would like to get a life vest for Miles just for peace of mind, and he should also have one when we paddle board in the ocean. 

Any recommendations? I have seen the Ruff Wear one but have a hard time justifying 80 bucks on a life vest after I just bought him a new E collar.... but if that is the only good option so be it.


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=25836

Saw this one in a catalog. No experience with dog life vests so not sure if it will suffice.


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

I got one made by Outward Hound at TJ Maxx for less than $20 and it works great. Typically he doesn't need it, but soon we'll regularly be canoeing in a 500 foot deep mountain reservoir with sheer rock faces (no shoreline for a mile or so). Don't want him jumping out of the boat or god forbid, us capsizing, and him drowning from not being able to get out of the water. 

I'll take pics when I get home from work


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Thanks Dmak. I looked it up, 19 bucks. Perfect. 

What size do you have? Miles ranges between 46-50lbs.


----------

